# Hilarious description of Socionics ENFP



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I found this buried in a thread here a while ago (I don't remember who posted it originally, but I know it was someone in our forum!) and I still haven't been able to get over how funny and accurate it is. The link is here: IEE domain - Wikisocion Note for those not familiar with socionics-- IEE (Intuitive Ethical Extravert) is just the fancy socionics name for ENFP.

My favorite bits...

_"Oh yeah, IEEs are good at lots of stuff. But it's the kind of stuff that no one feels like paying money for. Things like "conveying interesting ideas" and "suggesting other options." Why don't they have positions in companies called "Senior Alternative Suggester" or "Liaison With The World At Large?""_

_"WARNING! Be careful when asking an IEE about themselves. Be prepared for a fascinating, but long-winded story about their life, their interests, their personal development, how they are different from other people, meaningful personal experiences, etc. "I am like an onion... You peel away one layer and find another one underneath." blah blah blah"_

_"I usually start a job with high expectations for myself and with a sense of professionalism. As time goes on my best intentions begin to deteriorate when the mundane aspects of the job begin to wear on me. Unless the job presents me with new and interesting challenges I am usually on to another job within two years. I like to leave on a good note and fine references so I try to do a good job while I plot my escape. I once tried to work for myself but I could not keep up with all the details, taxes and junk mail that kept coming in. The more I honor the aspects of myself that I used to try to force into submission the easier things go and happier I seem to be even if it's not what others expect of me. I just tell people flat out that I'm probably not going to do certain things that I know I honestly will not do. At least it relieves me of the guilt of disappointing them later.

Is work performance a common source of guilt for IEEs? Let's find out by taking a vote:
YES: ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
NO:_

_"IEEs and Logic: Sometimes you come across statements that are just... so wrong. They enrage you with their cleverly disquised false logic. What do you do? Clench your teeth and squeeze out a lengthy analysis of why it is so wrong... Then you look at what you've written or explained and see that you haven't quite done justice to the heinous wrongfulness of the statement. The pain doesn't go away... The offender must be publicly destroyed or humiliated and all must be made to see his erroneous ways... But somehow he always seems to slip out of your grasp and continue to lead others into error untouched..."_

_"IEEs may seem physically robust and full of life, but illness quickly brings out their infantile and dependent side. They generally avoid taking medicine or modifying their activities while they are getting sick, only to completely shut down their lives when the illness is already past its peak. If left to their own devices, they forget all health recommendations and medical information conveyed to them after the age of six and turn into pitiful wrecks. Then, once better, they completely forget the experience of being sick."_

_"Criticism is accepted only from people who are close to us and whose positive opinion of us we do not doubt. Criticism from people who are not close to us is usually interpreted as a sign of ill will and condemnation. IEEs personally believe it's appropriate to criticize 1) people you don't know and don't expect to meet and 2) people who are close to you who won't take it wrong. All the people in between we try not to criticize or do so very carefully in order to preserve good will. When other people break this unspoken "rule," the IEE's automatic reaction is very often to suspect the worst and take it as a personal attack.

At the same time, IEEs are often quite self-critical and talk about their weaknesses openly (just look at this page). *However, just because we criticize ourselves doesn't mean you can criticize us! *"_ <--- LOL


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Hilarious _and_ pretty damn spot-on. 



> When pursuing romance, IEEs almost inevitably end up establishing friendship. *If their partners don't "get a clue" and fill in the blanks, IEEs can easily end up with a string of emotionally intimate friendships that never culminate in a physical relationship.* IEEs' pursuit of openness and sincerity in conversation and their tendency to periodically get abstract and mental tends to destroy the spirit of romance except for rare types who often find this "charming." The rest are distracted by the emphasis on intense conversation and forget that underneath it all the IEE is pursuing romance.


Welcome to my life.



> One thing the IEE adeptly controls in relationships is the amount of time he or she spends with other people. If an IEE likes you, he will instantly discover tons of free time in his schedule that can be spent on "interesting conversations" and other harmless pastimes. IEEs are not slaves of their schedules and can move activities about at will in order to focus on what has caught their interest. *However, they fall back on their "busy schedules" whenever they feel like limiting time spent with people. They avoid saying anything negative that might harm the relationship or hurt the other person's feelings, and so an apparent "lack of time" is a convenient excuse. *


This too. So much. Oops.


----------



## Starr (Aug 21, 2011)

lol so true! 

This is literally why I'm tired right now: 

_Most if not all IEEs have the tendency to seek mental stimulation to improve their mood (brain hormone level) rather than satisfy the physiological needs that probably caused the bad mood in the first place. This can lead to staying up way too late, insomnia and poor sleep habits, spending too much time online doing random stuff, starting new projects at 2:00 in the morning, and continuing to do something for hours while needing to pee and just letting the pressure build up more and more. The strange thing is, often this behavior successfully pulls them out of a slump, which just goes to show how strong the connection is between mental stimulation and brain chemistry in the IEE._

My problem when writing essays, or anything for that matter... like talking: 

_The way this page is developing so far is a perfect expression of how IEEs like to implement structure. A new heading may be added at any time to accommodate any new insight, even if it is unrelated to preceding topics. The result is a large amount of insightful but often redundant information grouped around a certain topic._

And I'm always afraid that my friends are going to realize that I do this someday and be annoyed  : 

_ IEEs are not slaves of their schedules and can move activities about at will in order to focus on what has caught their interest. However, they fall back on their "busy schedules" whenever they feel like limiting time spent with people. They avoid saying anything negative that might harm the relationship or hurt the other person's feelings, and so an apparent "lack of time" is a convenient excuse._


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

more proof of how stupid socionics is. they pair us with ISTJ's! how whack is that? I would be so bored, and they would be so annoyed


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Zeptometer said:


> more proof of how stupid socionics is. they pair us with ISTJ's! how whack is that? I would be so bored, and they would be so annoyed


Well, an ISTj in Socionics could be an ISTP in MBTI... and ENFPs and ISTPs do have a reputation of good chemistry.

I didn't see anything in this article I posted about being paired with ISTJs.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

viva said:


> Well, an ISTj in Socionics could be an ISTP in MBTI... and ENFPs and ISTPs do have a reputation of good chemistry.
> 
> I didn't see anything in this article I posted about being paired with ISTJs.


oh, I guess it wasn't clear that I was speaking about something I saw before, and yeah, they paired us with ISTp, which is a SLI.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

> When pursuing romance, IEEs almost inevitably end up establishing friendship. If their partners don't "get a clue" and fill in the blanks, IEEs can easily end up with a string of emotionally intimate friendships that never culminate in a physical relationship. IEEs' pursuit of openness and sincerity in conversation and their tendency to periodically get abstract and mental tends to destroy the spirit of romance except for rare types who often find this "charming." The rest are distracted by the emphasis on intense conversation and forget that underneath it all the IEE is pursuing romance.


Really? Whenever I pursue deep friendships, my openness and sincerity are interpreted as "please sleep with me." If I indicate that that is not something I'm interested in, potential friend scurries away, continually flaking on me until I eventually give up on ever seeing them again.



> One thing the IEE adeptly controls in relationships is the amount of time he or she spends with other people. If an IEE likes you, he will instantly discover tons of free time in his schedule that can be spent on "interesting conversations" and other harmless pastimes. IEEs are not slaves of their schedules and can move activities about at will in order to focus on what has caught their interest. However, they fall back on their "busy schedules" whenever they feel like limiting time spent with people. They avoid saying anything negative that might harm the relationship or hurt the other person's feelings, and so an apparent "lack of time" is a convenient excuse.


Hahaha... Guilty.


----------



## wsmf (Oct 19, 2010)

chimeric said:


> Really? Whenever I pursue deep friendships, my openness and sincerity are interpreted as "please sleep with me." If I indicate that that is not something I'm interested in, potential friend scurries away, continually flaking on me until I eventually give up on ever seeing them again.


So true.!!! =/


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

chimeric said:


> Really? Whenever I pursue deep friendships, my openness and sincerity are interpreted as "please sleep with me."


This seems to always work against me. When I want friendship it's interpreted wrong. When I want romance it's interpreted wrong. I've gotten in the habit of just telling girls flat out "People often confuse my intentions. I think you're lovely and want to be more than friends." My Fi is pretty strong though haha... really I can take a lot of what other people would find shameful so long as I feel that I acted with good intentions. Fuggit.


----------



## workaholicsanon (Oct 27, 2009)

little infinity said:


> I found this buried in a thread here a while ago (I don't remember who posted it originally, but I know it was someone in our forum!) and I still haven't been able to get over how funny and accurate it is. The link is here: IEE domain - Wikisocion Note for those not familiar with socionics-- IEE (Intuitive Ethical Extravert) is just the fancy socionics name for ENFP.
> 
> My favorite bits...
> 
> ...


These are excellent. So spot on.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Zeptometer said:


> more proof of how stupid socionics is. they pair us with ISTJ's! how whack is that? I would be so bored, and they would be so annoyed


That's how dual relations work. ENFp + ISTp = Duality.

Basically, two completely different personalities formed out of different function stacks. 

Socionics is never stupid to people who are actually familiar with the theory.



little infinity said:


> Well, an ISTj in Socionics could be an ISTP in MBTI... and ENFPs and ISTPs do have a reputation of good chemistry.
> 
> I didn't see anything in this article I posted about being paired with ISTJs.


ENFp and ISTj are conflictors. What good chemistry are you talking about?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

>has polr introverted logic
>says that he/she always finds errors in reasoning and that it infuriates him/her

Everybody's a genius...


----------



## GreatAtGolfing (Jul 21, 2017)

viva said:


> I found this buried in a thread here a while ago (I don't remember who posted it originally, but I know it was someone in our forum!) and I still haven't been able to get over how funny and accurate it is. The link is here: IEE domain - Wikisocion Note for those not familiar with socionics-- IEE (Intuitive Ethical Extravert) is just the fancy socionics name for ENFP.
> 
> My favorite bits...
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed reading this!! The first paragraph is something that could have been lifted from my countless sessions with career counselors...!!


----------

